# Travel Destinations > The Arctic, the Antarctic and the Circumpolar World >  Visit the poles

## rajeshn

Why there has been no thread  in this forum on travel to Arctic and Antartic. Inspite of intense cold and inhospitable conditions they have some of the most beautiful animals and places like the penguins of antartica. One can visit these places through national geographic travel with us program. Visit National geographic site for more info.

----------


## mikehussy

Crowning the top of the world, the frozen Arctic Ocean provides an unlikely home for a spectrum of enchanting creatures. Above the ice and below, beluga whales, narwals, bowhead whales, walruses and murres prosper.

----------


## jack parker

Yes..We used to read in the books about the poles..those poles are very cold and its the home for polar bears...

----------


## Vdalnoboi

Thank you for theinformativepost.

----------


## a.passmore

I would love to go to the arctic! And I think that to go to the antarctic you mainly have to be a researcher, right? It'd be cool to work there. And also I heard that the pay for the Antarctic isn't even that good! I would still go even if I didn't make that much.

----------


## zee.bryce

No you're right you don't make much! I guess it has the experience factor, there'll always be someone willing to go.

----------


## kranthi

niec post buddy thank you

----------


## kranthi

great post thank you

----------


## davidsmith36

Polar bears are only found in the Arctic. The most important habitats for polar bears are the edges of pack ice where currents and wind interact, forming a continually melting and refreezing matrix of ice patches and leads

----------


## sankalppatil732

I think that to go to the antarctic you mainly have to be a researcher.I dont konw details about antarctic.Thanks for info.

----------


## hangraolytam

Yes..We used to read the books about the poles..those poles are very cold and its the home for polar bears...

----------


## andrewuser

Only people with strong willpower can visit this place. I am not among them

----------


## funnybob

Agree with you) I think that it will be the last place I'll visit on this planet

----------


## stevecarel

i really love your post.

----------


## Diego Sampaio

Hi guys ! I liked your article very much, because I am also thinking of applying

----------


## anngardner97

thanks for the info, it was very helpful  :Smile:

----------

